# [Solved For Real This Time] Windows 10 causing my drives to park heads seconds after inactivity



## Maban (Nov 14, 2015)

Since using Windows 10 I've been hearing my four Samsung F3 500GB (non-RAID) drives park their heads a lot. I swear I hear them spin down rarely too. The Seagate 3TB seems to be unaffected. I had to pull one of the F3's cause it started to make noise and ceased functioning after reading a certain file/position. (Idk, maybe my computer hates Billy Joel. Worked fine otherwise.) I'm suspecting that Windows 10's treatment of the drives is a factor in it's failure.

After about literally three seconds of no activity they park their heads. I have Windows set to never turn off the drives and I have also tried setting it to a high value. With Windows 7 they respected the setting and only parked/spun down when they were told. I suspect Windows 10 may have caused between 500-1000 unnecessary Load/Unload Cycles. The three remaining drives have 6150, 5900, and 4000 for that SMART value. I just placed the 4k drive in after I took the defective one out. It hasn't been used since I got this motherboard (lack of ports). Every time a drive is accessed, the count goes up, I've checked.

Help?


----------



## Jetster (Nov 14, 2015)

It probably the drive failing. I'm sure it not parking the heads. And that drive does not spin down. Check the smart data.


----------



## Maban (Nov 14, 2015)

Four drives are not failing at once.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 14, 2015)

It can happen. And that drive has to be 5 years old.


----------



## Maban (Nov 14, 2015)

It's not happening. Only one is having an actual problem. And its the only one I bought used.


----------



## qubit (Nov 14, 2015)

Could be a bug in W10. Is there a chipset driver update from Intel or the mobo vendor?

Agree it's not 4 drives failing at once lol, that's ridiculous.


----------



## Maban (Nov 14, 2015)

I've tried installing the Intel RAID drivers but it says platform not supported or something similar. I have done INF drivers.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 14, 2015)

Did you check the smart data?


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 14, 2015)

You can edit head parking in the power options menu.  If you don't see it there, I'll post a .reg file which will make the settings adjustable through Power Options.

I have parking turned off.


----------



## Maban (Nov 14, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> You can edit head parking in the power options menu.  If you don't see it there, I'll post a .reg file which will make the settings adjustable through Power Options.
> 
> I have parking turned off.


You're not confusing it with core parking? This could be useful.


----------



## Ikaruga (Nov 14, 2015)

You should only use any operating system from Microsoft before SP1 if you are an enthusiast, and willing to take big risks, because - to simply put it - they are always beta at best before that..... that being said, I hope you problem will get shorted out asap.



Maban said:


> You're not confusing it with core parking? This could be useful.


WD drives have a dos utility to set timeout period... perhaps your drives has something similar too

You can also disable the sleep mode for the disks or set it to some high number (like 60mins)
powercfg -change -disk-timeout-ac 0
powercfg -change -disk-timeout-dc 0


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 14, 2015)

Ikaruga said:


> You should only use any operating system from Microsoft before SP1 if you are an enthusiast, and willing to take big risks, because - to simply put it - they are always beta at best before that..... that being said, I hope you problem will get shorted out asap.



Incredibly unhelpful and FUD..

Like has already been said, did you check the smart data?


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 14, 2015)

Here is a long thread that might be of use to you, over at the Intel forum...   it goes from Windows 8 to Windows 10, and it is about 11 pages long.
It has to do with APM and AAM and it's on and off states... it might be what is affecting your drives.
Maybe the MS drivers, or whatever drivers, are doing the same thing.

HDD click (excessive load-unload cycles)



Maban said:


> I've tried installing the Intel RAID drivers but it says platform not supported or something similar. I have done INF drivers.



The newer drivers, I believe, do not support your chipset (board)... the older ones do... this is referenced in some the posts in that thread, in the link above.


----------



## Florin Gheorghe (Nov 14, 2015)

Had the same problem! The issue is caused by latest Intel RST driver.

More similar experiences and a fix you will find here: https://communities.intel.com/thread/53305?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 14, 2015)

Florin Gheorghe said:


> Had the same problem! The issue is caused by latest Intel RST driver.
> 
> More similar experiences and a fix you will find here: https://communities.intel.com/thread/53305?start=0&tstart=0



Nice first post... that is the same link I just posted.
However, welcome to TPU.

@Maban > You can use Crystal Disk Info to control those settings > AAM/APM Control for HDD


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 14, 2015)

The driver .inf configures drive power settings, same as what's in the registry.  

@OP in power options menu is power management set to HIPM or DIPM or both?


----------



## truth teller (Nov 14, 2015)

i use quietHDD for issues just like this one, more than usual on wd drives.
my guess would be that those hdds always did that, and your previous configuration/os just didn't allow them to park the heads so soon. try using the computer in bios/dos and check if the heads park "right away" like they are doing now, if they do thats a hdd firmware issue.


----------



## Florin Gheorghe (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah, it is, and it solves the nasty issue!

Thanks! I follow the site and forum for quite some time!

Btw, Crystal Disk Info solves the problem until first restart. Downgrading to Intel RST 12.9.2.1000 does it for good!


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 14, 2015)

Maban said:


> You're not confusing it with core parking? This could be useful.


Lol, no ofc not.   The power options you see in the control panel are just a fraction of  the configurable settings.  You can add or remove any of them, easy as changing a value in the registry.

I have a look for the hdd head parking key.


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 14, 2015)

Maban said:


> This could be useful.


Here ya go.... copypaste into text file and change extension to .reg, then merge. All settings are at default (except for power down which is usually 20mins).



Spoiler



Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442]
"Description"=hex(2):40,00,25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,\
  00,6f,00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,\
  5c,00,70,00,6f,00,77,00,72,00,70,00,72,00,6f,00,66,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,\
  00,2c,00,2d,00,33,00,30,00,30,00,2c,00,48,00,61,00,72,00,64,00,64,00,69,00,\
  73,00,6b,00,20,00,61,00,6e,00,64,00,20,00,73,00,74,00,6f,00,72,00,61,00,67,\
  00,65,00,20,00,70,00,6f,00,77,00,65,00,72,00,20,00,6d,00,61,00,6e,00,61,00,\
  67,00,65,00,6d,00,65,00,6e,00,74,00,20,00,73,00,65,00,74,00,74,00,69,00,6e,\
  00,67,00,73,00,20,00,61,00,6e,00,64,00,20,00,63,00,6f,00,6e,00,66,00,69,00,\
  67,00,75,00,72,00,61,00,74,00,69,00,6f,00,6e,00,73,00,00,00
"FriendlyName"=hex(2):40,00,25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,\
  00,6f,00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,\
  5c,00,70,00,6f,00,77,00,72,00,70,00,72,00,6f,00,66,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,\
  00,2c,00,2d,00,33,00,30,00,31,00,2c,00,48,00,61,00,72,00,64,00,64,00,69,00,\
  73,00,6b,00,20,00,73,00,65,00,74,00,74,00,69,00,6e,00,67,00,73,00,00,00
"Attributes"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\0b2d69d7-a2a1-449c-9680-f91c70521c60]
"FriendlyName"=hex(2):41,00,48,00,43,00,49,00,20,00,4c,00,69,00,6e,00,6b,00,20,\
  00,50,00,6f,00,77,00,65,00,72,00,20,00,4d,00,61,00,6e,00,61,00,67,00,65,00,\
  6d,00,65,00,6e,00,74,00,20,00,2d,00,20,00,48,00,49,00,50,00,4d,00,2f,00,44,\
  00,49,00,50,00,4d,00,00,00
"Description"=hex(2):43,00,6f,00,6e,00,66,00,69,00,67,00,75,00,72,00,65,00,73,\
  00,20,00,74,00,68,00,65,00,20,00,4c,00,50,00,4d,00,20,00,73,00,74,00,61,00,\
  74,00,65,00,2e,00,00,00
"IconResource"=hex(2):00,00
"Attributes"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\0b2d69d7-a2a1-449c-9680-f91c70521c60\0]
"FriendlyName"=hex(2):41,00,63,00,74,00,69,00,76,00,65,00,00,00
"Description"=hex(2):4e,00,65,00,69,00,74,00,68,00,65,00,72,00,20,00,48,00,6f,\
  00,73,00,74,00,20,00,6f,00,72,00,20,00,44,00,65,00,76,00,69,00,63,00,65,00,\
  20,00,69,00,6e,00,69,00,74,00,69,00,61,00,74,00,65,00,64,00,20,00,61,00,6c,\
  00,6c,00,6f,00,77,00,65,00,64,00,00,00
"SettingValue"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\0b2d69d7-a2a1-449c-9680-f91c70521c60\1]
"FriendlyName"=hex(2):48,00,49,00,50,00,4d,00,00,00
"Description"=hex(2):48,00,6f,00,73,00,74,00,20,00,69,00,6e,00,69,00,74,00,69,\
  00,61,00,74,00,65,00,64,00,20,00,61,00,6c,00,6c,00,6f,00,77,00,65,00,64,00,\
  20,00,6f,00,6e,00,6c,00,79,00,00,00
"SettingValue"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\0b2d69d7-a2a1-449c-9680-f91c70521c60\2]
"FriendlyName"=hex(2):48,00,49,00,50,00,4d,00,2b,00,44,00,49,00,50,00,4d,00,00,\
  00
"Description"=hex(2):42,00,6f,00,74,00,68,00,20,00,48,00,6f,00,73,00,74,00,20,\
  00,61,00,6e,00,64,00,20,00,44,00,65,00,76,00,69,00,63,00,65,00,20,00,69,00,\
  6e,00,69,00,74,00,69,00,61,00,74,00,65,00,64,00,20,00,61,00,6c,00,6c,00,6f,\
  00,77,00,65,00,64,00,00,00
"SettingValue"=dword:00000003

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\0b2d69d7-a2a1-449c-9680-f91c70521c60\3]
"FriendlyName"=hex(2):44,00,49,00,50,00,4d,00,00,00
"Description"=hex(2):44,00,65,00,76,00,69,00,63,00,65,00,20,00,69,00,6e,00,69,\
  00,74,00,69,00,61,00,74,00,65,00,64,00,20,00,61,00,6c,00,6c,00,6f,00,77,00,\
  65,00,64,00,20,00,6f,00,6e,00,6c,00,79,00,00,00
"SettingValue"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\0b2d69d7-a2a1-449c-9680-f91c70521c60\4]
"FriendlyName"=hex(2):4c,00,6f,00,77,00,65,00,73,00,74,00,00,00
"Description"=hex(2):48,00,49,00,50,00,4d,00,2b,00,44,00,49,00,50,00,4d,00,2b,\
  00,44,00,45,00,56,00,53,00,4c,00,50,00,00,00
"SettingValue"=dword:00000007

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\0b2d69d7-a2a1-449c-9680-f91c70521c60\DefaultPowerSchemeValues]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\0b2d69d7-a2a1-449c-9680-f91c70521c60\DefaultPowerSchemeValues\381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e]
"ACSettingIndex"=dword:00000001
"DCSettingIndex"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\0b2d69d7-a2a1-449c-9680-f91c70521c60\DefaultPowerSchemeValues\8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c]
"ACSettingIndex"=dword:00000000
"DCSettingIndex"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\0b2d69d7-a2a1-449c-9680-f91c70521c60\DefaultPowerSchemeValues\a1841308-3541-4fab-bc81-f71556f20b4a]
"ACSettingIndex"=dword:00000002
"DCSettingIndex"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\6738e2c4-e8a5-4a42-b16a-e040e769756e]
"ValueMin"=dword:00000000
"ValueMax"=dword:ffffffff
"ValueIncrement"=dword:00000001
"ValueUnits"=hex(2):40,00,25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,\
  00,6f,00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,\
  5c,00,70,00,6f,00,77,00,72,00,70,00,72,00,6f,00,66,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,\
  00,2c,00,2d,00,38,00,30,00,2c,00,53,00,65,00,63,00,6f,00,6e,00,64,00,73,00,\
  00,00
"Description"=hex(2):40,00,25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,\
  00,6f,00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,\
  5c,00,70,00,6f,00,77,00,72,00,70,00,72,00,6f,00,66,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,\
  00,2c,00,2d,00,33,00,30,00,32,00,2c,00,54,00,68,00,65,00,20,00,68,00,61,00,\
  72,00,64,00,64,00,69,00,73,00,6b,00,20,00,6d,00,61,00,79,00,20,00,70,00,6f,\
  00,77,00,65,00,72,00,20,00,64,00,6f,00,77,00,6e,00,20,00,61,00,66,00,74,00,\
  65,00,72,00,20,00,74,00,68,00,65,00,20,00,73,00,70,00,65,00,63,00,69,00,66,\
  00,69,00,65,00,64,00,20,00,74,00,69,00,6d,00,65,00,20,00,6f,00,66,00,20,00,\
  69,00,6e,00,61,00,63,00,74,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,74,00,79,00,20,00,69,00,73,\
  00,20,00,64,00,65,00,74,00,65,00,63,00,74,00,65,00,64,00,2e,00,00,00
"FriendlyName"=hex(2):40,00,25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,\
  00,6f,00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,\
  5c,00,70,00,6f,00,77,00,72,00,70,00,72,00,6f,00,66,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,\
  00,2c,00,2d,00,33,00,30,00,33,00,2c,00,48,00,61,00,72,00,64,00,64,00,69,00,\
  73,00,6b,00,20,00,70,00,6f,00,77,00,65,00,72,00,20,00,64,00,6f,00,77,00,6e,\
  00,20,00,74,00,69,00,6d,00,65,00,6f,00,75,00,74,00,00,00
"Attributes"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\6738e2c4-e8a5-4a42-b16a-e040e769756e\DefaultPowerSchemeValues]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\6738e2c4-e8a5-4a42-b16a-e040e769756e\DefaultPowerSchemeValues\381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e]
"AcSettingIndex"=dword:000004b0
"DcSettingIndex"=dword:00000258

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\6738e2c4-e8a5-4a42-b16a-e040e769756e\DefaultPowerSchemeValues\8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c]
"AcSettingIndex"=dword:000004b0
"DcSettingIndex"=dword:000004b0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\6738e2c4-e8a5-4a42-b16a-e040e769756e\DefaultPowerSchemeValues\a1841308-3541-4fab-bc81-f71556f20b4a]
"AcSettingIndex"=dword:000004b0
"DcSettingIndex"=dword:0000012c

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\80e3c60e-bb94-4ad8-bbe0-0d3195efc663]
"ValueMin"=dword:00000000
"ValueMax"=dword:ffffffff
"ValueIncrement"=dword:00000001
"ValueUnits"=hex(2):40,00,25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,\
  00,6f,00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,\
  5c,00,70,00,6f,00,77,00,72,00,70,00,72,00,6f,00,66,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,\
  00,2c,00,2d,00,38,00,30,00,2c,00,53,00,65,00,63,00,6f,00,6e,00,64,00,73,00,\
  00,00
"Description"=hex(2):40,00,25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,\
  00,6f,00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,\
  5c,00,70,00,6f,00,77,00,72,00,70,00,72,00,6f,00,66,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,\
  00,2c,00,2d,00,33,00,31,00,30,00,2c,00,49,00,67,00,6e,00,6f,00,72,00,65,00,\
  20,00,61,00,20,00,62,00,75,00,72,00,73,00,74,00,20,00,6f,00,66,00,20,00,64,\
  00,69,00,73,00,6b,00,20,00,61,00,63,00,74,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,74,00,79,00,\
  20,00,75,00,70,00,20,00,74,00,6f,00,20,00,74,00,68,00,65,00,20,00,73,00,70,\
  00,65,00,63,00,69,00,66,00,69,00,65,00,64,00,20,00,74,00,69,00,6d,00,65,00,\
  20,00,77,00,68,00,65,00,6e,00,20,00,64,00,65,00,74,00,65,00,72,00,6d,00,69,\
  00,6e,00,69,00,6e,00,67,00,20,00,69,00,66,00,20,00,61,00,20,00,68,00,61,00,\
  72,00,64,00,20,00,64,00,69,00,73,00,6b,00,20,00,69,00,73,00,20,00,69,00,64,\
  00,6c,00,65,00,2e,00,00,00
"FriendlyName"=hex(2):40,00,25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,\
  00,6f,00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,\
  5c,00,70,00,6f,00,77,00,72,00,70,00,72,00,6f,00,66,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,\
  00,2c,00,2d,00,33,00,31,00,31,00,2c,00,48,00,61,00,72,00,64,00,20,00,64,00,\
  69,00,73,00,6b,00,20,00,62,00,75,00,72,00,73,00,74,00,20,00,69,00,67,00,6e,\
  00,6f,00,72,00,65,00,20,00,74,00,69,00,6d,00,65,00,00,00
"Attributes"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\80e3c60e-bb94-4ad8-bbe0-0d3195efc663\DefaultPowerSchemeValues]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\80e3c60e-bb94-4ad8-bbe0-0d3195efc663\DefaultPowerSchemeValues\381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e]
"AcSettingIndex"=dword:00000000
"DcSettingIndex"=dword:0000001e

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\80e3c60e-bb94-4ad8-bbe0-0d3195efc663\DefaultPowerSchemeValues\8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c]
"AcSettingIndex"=dword:00000000
"DcSettingIndex"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\80e3c60e-bb94-4ad8-bbe0-0d3195efc663\DefaultPowerSchemeValues\a1841308-3541-4fab-bc81-f71556f20b4a]
"AcSettingIndex"=dword:0000001e
"DcSettingIndex"=dword:0000001e

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\dab60367-53fe-4fbc-825e-521d069d2456]
"FriendlyName"=hex(2):41,00,48,00,43,00,49,00,20,00,4c,00,69,00,6e,00,6b,00,20,\
  00,50,00,6f,00,77,00,65,00,72,00,20,00,4d,00,61,00,6e,00,61,00,67,00,65,00,\
  6d,00,65,00,6e,00,74,00,20,00,2d,00,20,00,41,00,64,00,61,00,70,00,74,00,69,\
  00,76,00,65,00,00,00
"Description"=hex(2):41,00,75,00,74,00,6f,00,6d,00,61,00,74,00,69,00,63,00,61,\
  00,6c,00,6c,00,79,00,20,00,74,00,72,00,61,00,6e,00,73,00,69,00,74,00,20,00,\
  66,00,72,00,6f,00,6d,00,20,00,50,00,61,00,72,00,74,00,69,00,61,00,6c,00,20,\
  00,74,00,6f,00,20,00,53,00,6c,00,75,00,6d,00,62,00,65,00,72,00,2e,00,00,00
"IconResource"=hex(2):00,00
"Attributes"=dword:00000002
"ValueMin"=dword:00000000
"ValueMax"=dword:000493e0
"ValueIncrement"=dword:00000001
"ValueUnits"=hex(2):6d,00,69,00,6c,00,6c,00,69,00,73,00,65,00,63,00,6f,00,6e,\
  00,64,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\dab60367-53fe-4fbc-825e-521d069d2456\DefaultPowerSchemeValues]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\dab60367-53fe-4fbc-825e-521d069d2456\DefaultPowerSchemeValues\381b4222-f694-41f0-9685-ff5bb260df2e]
"ACSettingIndex"=dword:00000064
"DCSettingIndex"=dword:00000064

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\dab60367-53fe-4fbc-825e-521d069d2456\DefaultPowerSchemeValues\8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c]
"ACSettingIndex"=dword:00000000
"DCSettingIndex"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\0012ee47-9041-4b5d-9b77-535fba8b1442\dab60367-53fe-4fbc-825e-521d069d2456\DefaultPowerSchemeValues\a1841308-3541-4fab-bc81-f71556f20b4a]
"ACSettingIndex"=dword:00000064
"DCSettingIndex"=dword:00000064







Will add the options below.







*Edit: *
I just noticed your drives are Samsung F3, iirc they're the problematic Hitachi rebrands...

So Jester might be right....but try anyway, nothing to lose..


----------



## Ikaruga (Nov 14, 2015)

ShiBDiB said:


> Incredibly unhelpful and FUD..
> 
> Like has already been said, did you check the smart data?


It's pretty far from FUD, it's solid data from experience since Windows exists, and I wished him the best and I also tried to help.... please if you are in the "wanna hate" mood, bring it to somebody else... thanks and have a nice weekend.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2015)

Ikaruga said:


> It's pretty far from FUD, it's solid data from experience since Windows exists, and I wished him the best and I also tried to help.... please if you are in the "wanna hate" mood, bring it to somebody else... thanks and have a nice weekend.




its completely unhelpful and pointless, and is barely short of trolling.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 14, 2015)

Skip the FUD and stop pretending that you don't know what you're doing. This isn't a thread about the merits of upgrading to Windows 10.

@Maban Check out Crystaldiskinfo if you don't have the program already. Apparently APM settings can be tweaked in a menu somewhere.




Thread here: http://www.wilderssecurity.com/threads/how-can-i-disable-continuously-parking-heads.370669/


Also, I happened to hear of a software solving aggressive head parking on WD Green drives (or was it a Seagate model? can't remember). Perhaps they have a similar thing that works for Samsung drives and maybe it works in Win 10.

Unfortunately those Samsung drives are kind of on their own since Samsung's HDD business is all history now.


----------



## Ikaruga (Nov 14, 2015)

Mussels said:


> its completely unhelpful and pointless, and is barely short of trolling.


Then all the early (after release) Windows ***ups I met on a daily(!) bases for decades(!) at my work must have been the most unfortunate random events in the history of computer science.


tabascosauz said:


> Skip the FUD and stop pretending that you don't know what you're doing. This isn't a thread about the merits of upgrading to Windows 10.
> 
> @MabanAlso, I happened to hear of a software solving aggressive head parking on WD Green drives (or was it a Seagate model? can't remember).


 It was with WD Green drives and there was a solution (a DOS based utility) as I already mentioned above.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 14, 2015)

tabascosauz said:


> Also, I happened to hear of a software solving aggressive head parking on WD Green drives (or was it a Seagate model? can't remember). Perhaps they have a similar thing that works for Samsung drives and maybe it works in Win 10.



Would you be thinking of WDTLER or WDIDLE3?
HDDGuru has copies of them.

I don' believe Samsung had anything like it for their drives though... I could be wrong.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 14, 2015)

Ikaruga said:


> Then all the early (after release) Windows ***ups I met on a daily(!) bases for decades(!) at my work must have been the most unfortunate random events in the history of computer science.



No one is saying that.

They're saying commenting on the OS choice has nothing to do with this subject.  He's made his choice, respect it, and help him fix the issue or go find another anti-windows 10 thread.


----------



## Maban (Nov 15, 2015)

Well that was simple. I disabled AAM and APM in CrystalDiskInfo and they immediately clicked right back into ready position and haven't parked yet. I've never messed with APM/AAM before. So nice to have a simple fix. Thanks everyone.

It's sad to see one of my drives have lasting issues, but as long as I never listen to Only the Good Die Young (insert Catholic chastity joke here), it should work just fine until it dies for good.


----------



## Ikaruga (Nov 15, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> No one is saying that.
> 
> They're saying commenting on the OS choice has nothing to do with this subject.  He's made his choice, respect it, and help him fix the issue or go find another anti-windows 10 thread.


I'm not against Windows 10, I'm using it myself as well, more to that, I was helping people here and many other places with Win10 related problems more than once (and I also have to deal with it on a daily bases ofc). It was simply an advice to a fellow forum member that one should except the worst in these early days (and much worse tbh, even things like unable to boot again).



Maban said:


> Well that was simple. I disabled AAM and APM in CrystalDiskInfo and they immediately clicked right back into ready position and haven't parked yet. I've never messed with APM/AAM before. So nice to have a simple fix. Thanks everyone.
> 
> It's sad to see one of my drives have lasting issues, but as long as I never listen to Only the Good Die Young (insert Catholic chastity joke here), it should work just fine until it dies for good.


 Glad you got it shorted out.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 15, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> Here ya go.... copypaste into text file and change extension to .reg, then merge. All settings are at default (except for power down which is usually 20mins).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My HDD is also doing the same, what do i set to make sure it's always active?


----------



## Pill Monster (Nov 16, 2015)

...PACMAN... said:


> My HDD is also doing the same, what do i set to make sure it's always active?


AHCI Power Management HIPM/DIPM - set to "Active".


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks, I'll give it a go. Having more issues with windows 10 than others, certain games seem to have issues with gpu load/refresh rate as well. PITA but I actually like the os better than older ones.....windows 7 working flawless though.


----------



## Maban (Nov 16, 2015)

Apparently I didn't actually solve it. I have to manually disable APM each boot. I will try the other suggestions later.


----------



## truth teller (Nov 16, 2015)

check post #17, it auto-starts with windows and settings persists through reboots. apm and aam settings can be changed and applied independently and you can also hide its systray icon using /notray launch parameter.
if i were in your shoes, i would still visit the hdd manufactures website/support-line and check if there is any firmware update available for it that "fixes" the issue, that is unless you have very sensitive information in the drive that stands the change of being lost during the update.


----------



## Maban (Dec 1, 2015)

RSTe 4.3.0.1198 might have solved it for me. I thought I already tried that version. Maybe I didn't. Seems to work properly now. APM setting is maintained through a reboot. I'll mark this as solved now.


----------

